# Which Classic Z car will give easy power



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

First time posting in the Z sections of the forum, I own a GA16de so ya know, but anyway A while back I told my father I was going to build a go-kart, so the other day he comes to me asking if I want to build up a car instead. And he says he wants to build up a 280ZX. I really don't know much about the Datsun Z's so I want to know what you guys think. I was thinking maybe the turbo 280ZX, but how long does the tubro usually last on those cars? This car is going to be a project car, nothing really big, like swapping engines, just general mods. So which car do you guys recomend that will give the most bang for the buck once modded? I'm hopping to make it into a decent car, I want to rubber burning power. Just give me your general opinions and any faults with the cars, if you have other car suggestions then please do suggest, but were trying to keep this thing relativily cheap, or else I would go out and get a 300ZX turbo, but maybe the 280ZX costs more then the 300 now a days. I just really need some advice. I kinda do have my eye on an old american car, like a Trans Am or Camero, but who knows.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

the Z31 300ZX Turbo is a cheap car to mod and the VG30ET is a goldmine for a tuner that doesn't have the most money. Also the VG30ET has alot more potential then the L28 in the 280ZX.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

a real bad ass car would be 280 or 240z with V8 of some sort.. 

here is some inspiration

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83529&page=1&pp=20


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

holy shite!That's cool


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Or this: 

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121323&page=1&pp=20


A Datsun Viper!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but that's a little too hybrid.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Um... I believe I said no engine swaps, and the first Z was really nice, but I mean... I really don't got that cash. I remember I saw a Z with a corvette engine swapped in, it was an old big block. But the Z31? um heh any specific year you can think of as the best? sounds good if everything you say about it is true.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A Z31 is the first generation 300ZX made from 84-89. I would go 85-87 though but an 88-89 will be fine if you are going up upgrade the turbo right off the bat (84 the turbos had no water cooling so they are more prone to fail). Stock suspension isn't great for auto-x but it is crazy good for straightline acceleration.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

There was a old 280z here with a RB25DET NEO out of a R34 in it......I didn't see it drive  The owner was more content to talk about it.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

280Z turbos are pretty healthy too, and so is the Z31, but I do like the 280Zs hotrod looks.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 280Z turbos are pretty healthy too, and so is the Z31, but I do like the 280Zs hotrod looks.....


You can get alot more power out of the VG30ET then you can with the L28ET.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You can get alot more power out of the VG30ET then you can with the L28ET.


I'm just talking about the coolness of the car.......


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I would go with a '82 or '83 280ZX turbo. They are lighter than the Z31 and probably cheaper. The L28et is easier to work on and can easily match the HP an torque of a VG with simple mods. Looks cooler too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

240ZT said:


> I would go with a '82 or '83 280ZX turbo. They are lighter than the Z31 and probably cheaper. The L28et is easier to work on and can easily match the HP an torque of a VG with simple mods. Looks cooler too.


Cheap yeah, there was one for sale here for $1500, body in great shape, needed some minor motor work and a new diff.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree the 81-83 280zx turbo is easily modded. It has a pretty old fuel injection system, that will need to be updated, but the car as a whole is very easy to work on. You pop the hood on an old 280zx, and it looks impressive too. Valve cover says "turbo" in big letters. Plus its a straight six.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

das280zx said:


> I agree the 81-83 280zx turbo is easily modded. It has a pretty old fuel injection system, that will need to be updated, but the car as a whole is very easy to work on. You pop the hood on an old 280zx, and it looks impressive too. Valve cover says "turbo" in big letters. Plus its a straight six.


 Yep, the RB26s older brother. The whole RB series is based off that engine design, even the KA24 is.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've saw a couple engines and those things are huge. The 280Z does have really nice looks. Black or Bayside Blue would be awesome.


----------

